# 2 more for the freezer!!!   (PICS ADDED)



## hogdgz (Nov 19, 2010)

Went hunting with Dendy this morning and it was an awesome morning. Dendy shot a buck first thing and then I shot a huge doe shortly after that, then about 20 minutes later had a young doe come down the trail and I shot her.  We ended up not finding Dendys buck, his arrow was covered in blood and he poured blood for 300 or so yds then completely quit bleeding, we searched for a long time and couldnt find anything else. It was a good morning shared with a best friend, thanks bud!!!

3 piece Buffalo bow 50@28 and a Magnus 1


----------



## BkBigkid (Nov 19, 2010)

---Sorry but no pics at this time, I forgot to put the sd card in my camera before i took the pics and now i cant get them off the internal memory of my trashy camera.[/quote]

Hook it up to the computer Via the cord, that should allow you to get to the internal memory

Congrats on the Deer


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 19, 2010)

I tried with the cord but our new computer want recognize it so u can get them off, my old computer would do it with cord. Its really aggervating, even had Andrea work on it and couldnt get it to recognize the camera.


----------



## BkBigkid (Nov 19, 2010)

hogdgz said:


> I tried with the cord but our new computer want recognize it so u can get them off, my old computer would do it with cord. Its really aggervating, even had Andrea work on it and couldnt get it to recognize the camera.



OUCH, Sounds like a compatibility Mode issue, Running to High of a windows for the Ole Trusty camera.  DOn't delete them off the camera, try to find someone close by running the ole windows that you know works and see if you can't pull them there.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 19, 2010)

way to go boys! i hope you can get some pictures!


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 19, 2010)

BkBigkid said:


> OUCH, Sounds like a compatibility Mode issue, Running to High of a windows for the Ole Trusty camera.  DOn't delete them off the camera, try to find someone close by running the ole windows that you know works and see if you can't pull them there.



Thanks Brian, I havent thought about that, I bet that is the problem because both of our new lap tops have the new Windows xp, I will try that, thanks Brian.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 20, 2010)

Way to go Chase!!!!! Looking forward top the photo's when you get them.

Hate it for Dendy not finding his buck but good to read you and he had a great hunt.

Maybe Wal-Mart can download the pic's for you.


----------



## gurn (Nov 20, 2010)

Good deal. You boys are really doin good. 
I know Dendys got ta be hurtin bout that buck, but he will lick his wonds and be right back out for another one.
Good on yall.


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 20, 2010)

Good job guys.  That's getting it done.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 20, 2010)

WHAT??? Those were good pictures too..... Just don't delete them altogether.... you can get them on here somehow.  
           Yep, yesterday was a good morning for Chase, Two arrows, two deer....
        My buck? Who knows? I shot him quartering away at seven yards or so..... Bloodsoaked arrow up to the fletching.... blood trail that never had more than a two foot gap in it... for over 300+ yards....I had that feeling that i was gonna walk up on a dead deer at any moment.... but never did..... he just dried up and seemingly vanished.... definitely a downer, but that's the way it goes.. I think I got just one lung.


----------



## chadf (Nov 20, 2010)

sawtooth said:


> WHAT??? Those were good pictures too..... Just don't delete them altogether.... you can get them on here somehow.
> Yep, yesterday was a good morning for Chase, Two arrows, two deer....
> My buck? Who knows? I shot him quartering away at seven yards or so..... Bloodsoaked arrow up to the fletching.... blood trail that never had more than a two foot gap in it... for over 300+ yards....I had that feeling that i was gonna walk up on a dead deer at any moment.... but never did..... he just dried up and seemingly vanished.... definitely a downer, but that's the way it goes.. I think I got just one lung.




Get a  Dog on the blood trail!


----------



## T.P. (Nov 20, 2010)

Great job fellas!!! Though pictures would be nice.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 20, 2010)

Superb, gonna take two piles to hold them, the way you fellows are stacking them up...seeing how they won't all fit in one pile.

Sorry about your buck Dendy.


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 20, 2010)

Way to go!  Ditto on getting a dog on the trail of the lost deer.
Dan


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, gonna try and get the pics up soon. May be Thanksgiving Day though, gonna try Andrea's mothers computer and see if her's will work when we go visit for turkey day.


----------



## johnweaver (Nov 21, 2010)

Good story, I can't buy a deer sighting in the woods.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 21, 2010)

Good going, fellas.


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 21, 2010)

Great job guys!


----------



## BOFF (Nov 21, 2010)

Reads like a great day with a good friend, and more memories. I still want to see pictures. What brand and model camera?



God Bless,
David B.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 24, 2010)

Awesome Chase. Congratulations buddy!
Magnus 1's?
I am proud for ya man.
Picture day tomorrow...


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 24, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> Awesome Chase. Congratulations buddy!
> Magnus 1's?
> I am proud for ya man.
> Picture day tomorrow...



Thanks Jeff and yes mag 1's and I hope I can load them tommorow.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 25, 2010)

Chase, you still have that lucky thing on your belly button? Oh, congrats. Mike


----------



## T.P. (Nov 25, 2010)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Chase, you still have that lucky thing on your belly button? Oh, congrats. Mike



..


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 25, 2010)

T.P. said:


> ..



I have been waiting on the pics to comment but this was too funny. I will have to tell ya that story one day



Congrats on the deer!


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 25, 2010)

wait A minute.......What????


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 25, 2010)

Alright MIKE and MARTIN, yall need to be quite, thats suppose to be a secret, and yes it was a lucky charm.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 25, 2010)

hogdgz said:


> Alright MIKE and MARTIN, yall need to be quite, thats suppose to be a secret, and yes it was a lucky charm.



LOL I have the pics and video


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 25, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> LOL I have the pics and video


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 25, 2010)

those pictures turned out good.... next time we need to use both cameras.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 25, 2010)

I have pictures too. You girls, I mean guys look pretty good. Mike


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 25, 2010)

dm/wolfskin said:


> I have pictures too. You girls, I mean guys look pretty good. Mike



HAHA, yall dont go stir up any trouble now, cause I will DENY everything. LOL


----------



## baldfish (Nov 25, 2010)

hogdgz said:


> HAHA, yall dont go stir up any trouble now, cause I will DENY everything. LOL



You can't deny anything with pics of the spinnerbait in action


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 25, 2010)

hogdgz said:


> HAHA, yall dont go stir up any trouble now, cause I will DENY everything. LOL



You be a good "BowBoy" now ya hear


----------



## SOS (Nov 25, 2010)

I've seen Melvin in a red tank top...don't think I can stomach chase with hardware!  Arrrggghhhh!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 26, 2010)

Think of pink on Chase with a cut off t-shirt, but hey he wasn't the only one with some strange camo on and head gear. Mike


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 26, 2010)

This is getting deep, I seemed to have lost my spinner bait though.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 26, 2010)

hogdgz said:


> This is getting deep, I seemed to have lost my spinner bait though.



Actually I still have that too


----------



## BkBigkid (Nov 27, 2010)

Congrats Chase For getting the Deer and Getting them off the camera.


----------



## coaster500 (Nov 27, 2010)

Great deer and eats !!!


----------



## Necedah (Nov 27, 2010)

Congratulations Chase!
Pink camo and bb rings or not, I'm jealous!  

Dave


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 27, 2010)

necedah said:


> congratulations chase!
> Pink camo and bb rings or not, i'm jealous!
> 
> Dave



lol!!!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Nov 30, 2010)

Way to go Chase. "D", man that happens to the best of us. Keep slinging them arrows, Big J will sell us more!


----------



## Tailfeather (Nov 30, 2010)

Congrats on the deer!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 1, 2010)

Good pictures Chase, congrats again!


----------



## ky_longbow (Dec 1, 2010)

WOW  as many times as ive looked at this thread, just realised i hadnt commented yet, sorry Chase, and congrats on some fine eating.......


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 1, 2010)

ky_longbow said:


> WOW  as many times as ive looked at this thread, just realised i hadnt commented yet, sorry Chase, and congrats on some fine eating.......



No problem I have done the same thing myself!!!


----------

